# Entertainment Forum > Television Discussion > US Drama >  Lost Season 6 Spoilers

## lizann

And now for some news that should surprise no one: ABC is expected to announce tomorrow that it has picked up a reboot of the camptastic '80s thriller V and that Lost heroine Elizabeth Mitchell is a full-time castmember.

Translation: She will not be returning to Lost as a series regular.

However, before you go declaring Juliet DOA from last week's detonated hydrogen bomb, I should point out that this piece of scoop comes with a big but attached: Mitchell's Lost days are not done. Multiple sources confirm that the actress is expected to appear in an unspecified number of episodes next season, so it's entirely possible Juliet survived Jughead and her absence will be explained in another way.

Source Ausiello at EW

----------


## Perdita

Elizabeth Mitchell will return to Lost during its final season, reports say.

The actress, who plays Juliet Burke, was last seen in the season five finale trying to explode a hydrogen bomb with a rock as the end credits flashed to white.

ABC hinted that Mitchell will be back in the drama, as well as the recently greenlit update of cult sci-fi show V, according to TV Guide.

"We're thrilled to be able to have her do both [shows]," said ABC entertainment president Stephen McPherson. "It was a little bit of a juggling act... and we're very thankful to the [accommodating Lost] producers, but I think we'll see her on Lost during the show's final season."

V, which will be a midseason replacement, stars Mitchell as a Homeland Security agent who does battle with lizard-like alien beings.

----------


## Luna

"All I will say is that it is time for the time travel craziness to end," he said. "And once it does end, something very, very surprising will happen in its wake. It is a little bit of a game-changer," [Damon Lindelof revealed.] 


Damon [Lindelof] said that when the show ends, "All of the character resolutions will be very defined. There is going to be no cut to black. The show for me and Carlton Cuse and J.J. Abrams and all the people writing it-it's not about the Island. The Island is where it takes place. It's about this group of people who crashed on the Island on Sept. 22, 2004 and how they influenced the history of the Island in some ways and had a very significant and pivotal role to play there. You're going to see that role play out, and their fates will all be resolved by the end of the series- that's the story that we're telling. In terms of every little bit of minutiae about the Island itself...There will be questions left unanswered after the show ends." Libby's story will not be wrapped up on the show. Said Damon, "I have learned that if you kill someone off the show, they are less likely to cooperate with you." Basically, Cynthia Watros is busy until further notice, and they can't explain Libby without her, at least not in any way that shows her story rather than annoyingly tells her story. What's the takeaway for us fans? Next time you've got Damon cornered, don't waste your breath asking about Libby. Instead, bust his chops about another very important blonde: Claire! Where is that little minx, anyway?

Daniel Faraday is, in fact, dead, despite the somewhat ambiguous ending to Wednesday's episode, "The Variable," and that actor Jeremy Davies is no longer a member of the show's full-time cast.

----------


## tammyy2j

Question: I miss Claire on Lost. Emilie de Ravin is such a great actress. Will she be back for all of next season? --Kelly
Ausiello: Yes! After sitting out last season, de Ravin will return as a full-time series regular for Lost's sixth and final season, Team Darlton confirms. "Damon and I are very excited to bring Claire back to the show," says Carlton Cuse, "and even more excited for people to experience just how she will return." And even more exciting than that? Experiencing Doc Jensen's theory on how she'll return. Take it away, DJ: 

"Any scenario that brings Claire back to Lost must address the mysterious circumstances of her disappearance at the end of season 4, in which many of us were led to believe that she was as dead -- or rather, undead -- as the Ghost Christian that's been haunting The Island since season 1. So here's one thought: Juliet changed time in the season finale by detonating Jughead, and season 6 will tell the story of the new timeline, one in which Claire is alive. Another thought: In light of the revelation that John Locke was actually a supernatural impostor for half of season 5, perhaps in season 6, we'll get a storyline in which Claire just emerges out of the jungle, with no memory of what happened to her -- just like season 1 -- and we and the castaways will be left to wonder: Is this the real Claire or another impostor infiltrating them a la Locke? Heck, maybe that's going to be the major idea of next season: Who's really alive and who's really (un)dead? It really will be the fabled zombie season of Lost!" Thanks  a million, Doc!

----------


## Perdita

Matthew Fox has reportedly revealed details about the sixth and final season of Lost.

The actor, who plays Jack Shephard in the ABC drama, said that the popular TV show will end in "an incredibly powerful, very sad and beautiful way". 

"I think it is going to be very satisfying and cathartic and redemptive and beautiful. I've talked to Damon [Lindelof, co-creator] pretty extensively and every time I talk to him it's sort of surprising how moving it is just to talk about it," he said.

He added that the season will begin with an exploration of what transpired after Elizabeth Mitchellâs Juliet Burke character supposedly detonated a hydrogen bomb.

He told E!: "It's very surprising and probably fairly confusing initially to the audience." 

Fox also revealed that the time-travel aspect of season five will be resolved early in the next run.

"Like a third of the way in, I would guess we are going to [settle] in one time frame and it will be very linear - no more flashbacks, nothing," he said. "It will be on the island and sort of a final conflict to the end."

It was recently announced that Emilie De Ravin will reprise her role as Claire Littleton for the final season.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Maggie Grace has hinted that she will be making a return to _Lost_, according to reports.
The _Taken_ actress, who played Shannon Rutherford for two seasons on the hit ABC show before her character was killed off, has implied that she may come back for the sixth and final season, which is to be filmed on location in Hawaii, says _E!_.
"I'm looking forward to visiting Hawaii soon. I don't know why..." she said.
Grace did not divulge if her trip to the area was work or pleasure-related.
She added: "I think that they are brilliant writers. If they found the right reason, then I'm sure I would be on."
It was recently reported that Emilie De Ravin, who portrayed Claire Littleton in the show, will return as a full-time series regular. Elizabeth Mitchellâs character of Juliet Burke is also said to be on board for the series finale.

----------


## Perdita

FANS of Sky1 drama Lost were led to think they would be told details of the final scenes at a TV convention. 
But when the "script" was read out, after being pulled from a locked box by star Josh Holloway, it turned out to be scenes from rival show Heroes. 

Yet producer Damon Lindelof did tell devotees at Comic-Con in San Diego that characters not seen since the first season will return in the coming concluding sixth series. 

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...-the-plot.html

----------


## tammyy2j

Ian Somerhalder has been cast as a bad vampire in the CWâs upcoming drama The Vampire Diaries, but apparently, heâs not ready to say goodbye to his role as Boone on Lost just yet. He told the crowd at Comic-Con that the Vampire producers are ready for him to be called back to Hawaii this season. When asked what itâs like to be at Comic-Con and if heâs still peppered with questions from Lost fans, Somerhalder stammered a bit but replied with some good news: âI think itâs safe to sayâ¦  we sort of discussed thatâ¦ itâs truly incredible thatâ¦ I am going to be coming back.â As expected, the audience roared. He reassured the crowd, however, that job one is to play Damon, the evil vampire brother of Stefan.

Afterward, Somehalder told EW exclusively that Lost producers Damon Lindelof and Carlton Cuse only told him half an hour before the Vampire Diaries panel that he will be coming back next season. âItâs not clear yetâ when itâll happen but âitâll be very soon.â Somerhalder said he wasnât necessarily surprised at the development, because he had been talking to the producers for some time about returning. âItâs just a matter of timing and getting me down there,â says Somerhalder. âItâs all good.â

----------


## Perdita

The producers of Lost are reportedly looking to cast a new recurring character for the show's upcoming sixth and final season.

According to Entertainment Weekly, Damon Lindelof and Carlton Cuse have put out a casting call for a male in his mid 30s to late 50s to play the role of Lennon, a spokesperson/translator for the president of a foreign corporation.

The character is described as "scruffy, edgy, charismatic and slightly stir-crazy" and is said to be "a wily negotiator who is far more powerful than his lowly position would seem to indicate".

Lost's final season is due to begin early next year on ABC.

From Digital Sp`y

----------


## tammyy2j

John Hawkes, best known for playing Sol Star in HBOâs Deadwood, has been cast in the final season of ABCâs Lost, according to The Hollywood Reporter. Hawkes will reportedly play a character named Lennon, who â as EW told you earlier â is âthe spokesperson/translator for the president of a foreign corporation,â as well a âwily negotiator [who's] far more powerful than his lowly position would seem to indicate.â Lost will return for its sixth and final season in early 2010.

----------


## lizann

Hiroyuki Sanada has reportedly joined the cast of Lost as a recurring.

According to The Hollywood Reporter, the 48-year-old actor will appear in several episodes of the show's final season.

Details of his character are being kept under wraps and ABC has declined to reveal the number of episodes he will appear in.

Sanada's previous screen credits include Sunshine and Rush Hour 3.

John Hawkes was recently added to the cast in the recurring role of Lennon.

----------


## Perdita

The Lost cast have discussed the sixth and final season of the hit series.

Michael Emerson, who recently won an Emmy for his portrayal of the enigmatic Benjamin Linus, revealed that the show's fans may not be "fully satisfied" with its conclusion.

He told TV Guide: "I don't know if [the fans] will be fully satisfied or not. I don't know if we want to be fully satisfied. I think it's always best to go away wanting a little more."

Terry O'Quinn, who plays John Locke, admitted that he was amazed by the script for the season premiere episode.

He said: "When I read the first script, it's the first time in the whole series that I said, 'Wow, that's amazing'." 

Co-star Jorge Garcia (Hugo 'Hurley' Reyes) hinted that the bomb that exploded at the end of last year's finale will factor heavily into the sixth season's plotlines. 

He explained: "Basically a bomb went off at the end of the last one and all bets are off."

It has been rumoured that castmembers from previous instalments, including Ian Somerhalder (Boone Carlyle), will make appearances during the forthcoming season. 

However, Garcia added that actress Cynthia Watros will not be reprising her role of Libby, saying: "It looks like we're probably not going to see Libby. They'll probably deal with the story, but [Watros] may not be joining us."

It was reported earlier that Elizabeth Mitchell (Juliet Burke), who was last seen trying to explode the aforementioned bomb with a rock as the credits flashed to white, will return for the programme's final episodes.

The highly-anticipated sixth season of Lost begins in the US in January 2010. 

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/cult/a17...ticle_continue

----------


## Perdita

The character of Ben Linus has been crowned Lost's 'Best Bad Guy', according to results from an online poll.

Readers of TotalSciFiOnline and Lost magazine voted the character - played by Emmy winner Michael Emerson - the category's winner, despite competition from Juliet Burke, James 'Sawyer' Ford, John Locke, Ethan Rom and Charles Widmore.

Ben first arrived on the island in season two and was soon revealed to be the leader of the Others. His evil deeds included kidnapping Jack, Sawyer and Kate, attempting to kill Penelope, and killing Locke.

Ethan Rom and Charles Widmore came second and third respectively in the poll.

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/cult/s10...ticle_continue

----------


## Siobhan

Damn right his is... Love Ben Linus... the best baddie in all dramaland

----------


## Meh

Another four to six months to go. 
Lost is the best show ever

----------

Siobhan (12-10-2009)

----------


## Perdita

Maggie Grace is to return to Lost for the series' final season, reports TV Guide.

Grace will head back to Oahu, Hawaii in November to reprise the role of Shannon Rutherford. The character was killed off in 2005. 

It is thought that Grace's scenes will be cut into an episode shot earlier in the fall featuring Ian Somerhalder, who played Shannonâs brother Boone. The episode is expected to air in 2010, when Lost returns to ABC.

Lost producers had originally wanted Grace to return earlier, but a busy schedule kept her away. The 26-year-old actress just wrapped the big screen feature Knight & Day, also starring Tom Cruise and Cameron Diaz.

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/cult/s10...ticle_continue

----------


## Perdita

Lost executive producer Carlton Cuse has used Twitter to announce a guest star on the upcoming sixth and final season of the show. 

Cuse, who had previously used a shortlist of code names for the season's final scene, wrote clues about the actor for fans of the series to figure out on Tuesday, TV Guide reports. 

"Damon and I are die hard fans of this impeckable actor who keeps the barr high and just signed to guest star on the show. Life is good! [sic]" he wrote.

Some of the misspellings in his message were actually hints that William Atherton had been cast on the programme, while others referred to his movie and television work. 

The 62-year-old appeared in the first two Die Hard movies. He played Walter Peck in Ghostbusters and Dr Barr on Desperate Housewives, as well as appearing in police drama Life.

The name and description of his character are currently unknown.

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/cult/s10...ting-clue.html

----------


## Perdita

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/tv/s10/l...-trailers.html

The first 'Lost' season six trailers

There are now just three months - count them, three - until the final season of Lost gets underway on our screens. But the promo campaign starts now!

Last night ABC premiered two trailers for season six during the latest episode of the show's younger sibling FlashForward. Admittedly there's nothing much new in the ads - although we're sure you'll agree it's still pretty exciting!

----------


## Perdita

Damon Lindelof has said that the character of Juliet is responsible for the Lost finale.

Speaking to Entertainment Weekly, Lindelof, who executive produces the show alongside Carlton Cuse, claimed that Elizabeth Mitchell's character "birthed season six".

"She is completely responsible for the end game of the show," he revealed. "So the character is going to be seen in a slightly different light this year. We gave her that action for a reason, and that's because she's so important to the fabric of the story."

Cuse added of Juliet's demise in the season five finale: "Damon and I came to a place where we came up with a fantastic 'ending' [for Juliet]. And ending is in quotations, of course, because just because a character's died doesn't mean that their story's over on Lost."

Earlier this year, Mitchell confirmed that she would be returning to the show to film "more than one" episode of the final season.

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/cult/s10...ticle_continue

----------


## tammyy2j

L.A. Law's Sheila Kelley has been cast in a recurring role on Lost

Kelley, 45, will play a character named Kendall in the sixth season of Lost. Reps for the ABC series are keeping mum on any details about the role

Kelley is also known for S Factor, her unique fitness classes based on the choreography of pole dancing.

----------


## Perdita

Sheila Kelley has signed to appear on Lost for its forthcoming final season.

The 48-year-old has appeared in a guest star capacity on episodes of ER and The Sopranos. She is also known for her three-year stint as secretary Gwen Taylor on LA Law.

The actress is to portray the recurring role of Kendall on the popular ABC series, Entertainment Weekly reports.

The character was described by the show's producers Carlton Cuse and Damon Lindelof as being "an intellectual beauty with a sharp edge to her wit who is caught committing corporate espionage and has to lie her way out".

Cuse recently used clues on a Twitter message to announce that actor William Atherton has been cast on the programme.

From DS

----------


## Meh

I'm hearing the air date is sometime in January. Not long to go.

Lost is the best series. Ever.

----------

Siobhan (22-11-2009)

----------


## Perdita

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/cult/new...-six-cast.html

*In Pictures: 'Lost' season six cast*

After an excruciatingly long wait, Lost returns for its final season in February (Sunday, 2 for all you US fans). Will we finally get some answers? Will our favourites survive the series? Sadly, we don't have that sort of information (yet), but we can provide you with these snazzy season six cast snaps. Click through below to browse Digital Spy's gallery:

----------


## Meh

Kate is hot
Juliet was hotter

----------

Siobhan (15-12-2009)

----------


## Perdita

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/tv/s10/l...g-posters.html

The creative brains behind Lost have just released a series of curious posters to help promote the upcoming final season.

----------


## Perdita

The executive producers of Lost have admitted that there are some episodes that they wish they'd never written.

Speaking to The Hollywood Reporter, Damon Lindelof described past episodes of the show as "s**tty".

"Look, it would be nice to look back and say, 'We love every episode of Lost and every episode turned out the way we wanted it to'. There are s**tty episodes of Lost that we wish we had never written.

"But had we not written them we would be in a different situation now, because we ran out of ideas, we stalled, then the network realised what we had been saying from early on - that Lost needed an end date.

"And now here we are six years later on broadcast with a show that is - not what it once was [in the ratings] - but still performing, and we're ending it on our own terms because we had ****ty episodes."

Lost returns for its final season Tuesday, February 2 on ABC

DS

----------


## Perdita

Carlton Cuse has revealed that the final season of Lost uses a new narrative device.

Speaking to The Hollywood Reporter, the show's executive producer also said that season six will be tonally similar to 2004's first season.

"We feel tonally it's most similar to the first season of the show," he said. "We're employing a different narrative device, which we feel is creating some emotional and heartfelt stories, and we want the audience to have a chance in the final season to remember the entire history of the show.

"So we have actors coming back like Dominic [Monaghan] and Ian [Sommerhalder]. We're hoping to achieve a circularity of the entire journey so the ending is reminiscent of the beginning."

Over its five-season run, Lost has used a number of different story-telling techniques including flashbacks, flashforwards, and real-time elements.

Lost returns for its sixth and final season Tuesday, February 2 on ABC.

DS

----------


## Perdita

The executive producers of Lost have hinted that season six may not mark the end of the franchise.

Damon Lindelof told The Hollywood Reporter that while the "definitive edition" ends in May, he believes that a sequel could happen at some point in the future.

"The definitive edition of Lost ends this May on ABC, and that is the story that we have to tell," he said. "It has a beginning, middle and end.

"That ending will not have cliffhangers, or be set up in such a way that people will be saying, 'Clearly they're going to make more of these'. We don't have any connection to another TV series or movie, but there's a new A-Team movie coming out, for God's sake."

Carlton Cuse added: "The Walt Disney Co. owns Lost. It's a franchise that's conservatively worth billions of dollars. It's hard to imagine Lost will rest on the shelves and nothing will ever be made with Lost.

"Eventually somebody will make something under the moniker of Lost - whether we do it or not. We just made a commitment to this group of characters whose stories are coming to a conclusion this May."

Lost returns for its sixth and final season Tuesday, February 2 on ABC.

DS

This should please some of you on here  :Smile:

----------

Meh (06-01-2010)

----------


## Meh

Life without Lost doesn't bear thinking about

----------


## Siobhan

> Life without Lost doesn't bear thinking about


As soon as all 6 seasons are available in one box set.. I am getting them.. I think my kids would love to see this in the future.. would be like watching old episodes of V.. freak the kids out by letting them watch one episode a day until they are sitting there thinking "I bet it is hell" or "it is all a dream" or all the other crazy theories we have gone through in the last 6 years

----------


## Perdita

The season six premiere of Lost may be pushed back after a potential clash with President Obama's State of the Union address.

The White House is said to be considering either Tuesday, January 26 or Tuesday, February 2 - the night of ABC's two-hour premiere - for the speech.

If the second date is selected, ABC may be forced to delay Lost until February 9.

The White House has refused to comment on the scheduling matter.

DS

----------


## Perdita

The producers of Lost have confirmed that the show will feature a definitive ending.

According to The AP, Damon Lindelof and Carlton Cuse said that there will be no sequels or spinoffs for the series.

The pair revealed that they have known what the final image of the series finale will be since the first season, but the actual episode, scheduled to air in May, hasn't been written yet. 

Asked if all of fans' questions will be answered, Lindelof replied: "That would be too pedantic."

He added: "I don't think it would be Lost if there wasn't any arguing and active debate among the viewers about whether or not it was a good ending. My mum will say it's a good ending, even though she doesn't understand the show."

DS

----------


## Perdita

The executive producers of Lost have suggested that Maggie Grace will return for the show's sixth and final season.

Speaking to E! Online, Carlton Cuse said that Grace is 'too busy' to reprise her role as Shannon Rutherford.

"We would love to have Maggie Grace back, but she's very busy - she's got a movie career," he said.

"We would love to work it out and have her back on the show, and we've talked to her; we're just trying to get that worked out."

Shannon was last seen in season two when she was accidentally shot by Ana Lucia and died in Sayid's arms shortly afterwards.

Recent confirmed returnees for the final season - scheduled to premiere Tuesday, February 2 on ABC - include Dominic Monaghan, Harold Perrineau and Cynthia Watros.


DS

----------


## Perdita

The executive producer of Lost has revealed that several storylines have had to be changed in the show's history.

Speaking to SFX, Damon Lindelof also said that he and fellow exec Carlton Cuse are often accused of making up plots as they go along.

"All that matter is the story itself," he said. "If you feel satisfied by it, it shouldn't matter whether we had it planned from day one or whether we made it up as we went along.

"In some places, we did have to make it up, but Adewale [Akinnuoye-Agbaje] wanted to leave the show, or the Nikki and Paolo idea didn't work, or we didn't have an end date and had to do a tap dance, or we went over-budget so we had to put them in cages for four episodes in a row."

He continued: "There are certain things we had to adapt, but creatively speaking, there was a plan."

Lost returns for its sixth and final season Tuesday, February 2 on ABC.

DS

----------


## Perdita

Emilie De Ravin has given fans a hint of what to expect when she returns to Lost this season.

The actress has starred as Claire Littleton since the pilot episode of the ABC drama, but her character seemed to mysteriously vanish from the island during the fourth season.

It was recently confirmed that she will reprise the role for the sixth and final run of the show.

Speaking to MTV News, she said: "When I'm coming back to the island, I'm coming back in a pretty unexpected way and there's a whole other Claire for me to explore and play with, which has been so much fun, but also getting to play with who I was, with flashback stuff."

When asked to elaborate, she replied: "Without being murdered in my sleep due to exposing secrets of the series, it's a different Claire, a different side of her, one I never thought I'd be playing. That's all I can say."

De Ravin also revealed that she made a "conscious decision" not to watch the fifth season, explaining: "Claire wasn't there, so I thought it was interesting to not be too in touch with what was going on with the other characters. That gave another side to the mystery for me."

Lost returns to ABC in February and Sky1 in the UK.

DS

----------


## Perdita

Fisher Stevens is reportedly returning to Lost for its sixth and final season.

According to Entertainment Weekly, the 46-year-old actor will reprise his role as George Minkowski for a story arc later this season.

Minkowski was last seen in 'The Constant' in season four when he died in Desmond's arms after suffering the effects of time-transported consciousness.

Last year, it was announced that Stevens had been cast in fellow ABC series Ugly Betty, as Betty's landlord Mr Z.

DS

----------


## Perdita

Matthew Fox has warned Lost fans that they may be left disappointed by the series finale.

Speaking to The Guardian, Fox said that there are fans of the show who have "written it in their minds".

"I really love the way [series five] ended because it felt like the board had been set, the pieces were in place.

"But when you have a show that makes people think as much as Lost; where you've made them *hypothesise about what it all means and where it's all *going on a plot level; ultimately you're going to disappoint them because they're going to want it to end a certain way, and it's going to end its own way."

Ian Somerhalder recently told DS that he is hoping for a 'real' finale, while Michael Emerson has predicted that fans of the show will argue when the finale airs.

Lost returns for its sixth and final season Tuesday, February 2 on ABC in the US and Friday, February 5 on Sky1 in the UK.

DS

----------


## Siobhan

Next week promo:

----------


## tammyy2j

Tomorrow night on Lost Sawyer and Kate will share a beautiful and heart-wrenching scene at the end of a dock, and then another one inside of a house that might turn some Skaters into Sulieters. She sees how deep his feelings for Juliet really go, and they go very deep. (Hint: He has a ring.)

----------


## Perdita

Freaks & Geeks star Sam Levine has reportedly filmed a guest spot for ABC's Lost.

Levine recently flew to Hawaii to film a scene for the show, but didn't reveal any details about his role, reports TV Guide.

"I am the smoke monster and I lift the wholeâ¦ no! I'm just making stuff up!" he joked.

The 27-year-old is thought to have a longtime friendship with Lost co-creator Damon Lindelof, who asked him to appear on the series' final season.

"Six years ago when [Lindelof] started the show I sat in his living room and watched the screener of the pilot months before it aired, and I went, 'Oh my God, this is the greatest show ever! When are you going to get me on this show?'" Levine said.

He continued: "For six years he's been going, 'I'm going to write you something on the show'."

Levine also recently co-starred in Quentin Tarantino's Inglourious Basterds.

----------


## Perdita

Damon Lindelof and Carlton Cuse have confirmed that Lost castaway Shannon is to return to the island during the show's final season.

According to Entertainment Weekly, Maggie Grace, who played the step-sister of Boone, will be coming back after being killed off in the second season.

"We're really excited about having her back on the show," said Cuse, adding: "We have a good story for her."

The producers would not specify how many episodes Shannon will appear in. 

Harold Perrineau, Cynthia Watros and Rebecca Mader are among the other departed actors who will guest star in Lost's sixth and final season.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Maggie Grace, who played Shannon on Lost, will return to the ABC drama later this season, executive producers Damon Lindelof and Carlton Cuse confirmed to EW.com. “We’re really excited about having her back on the show,” says Cuse, “and we have a good story for her.” The producers would not specify how many episodes she would appear in. An original cast member, Grace exited the show in season 2 when her character — the spoiled stepsister of Boone — was killed off, though she did resurface in a season 3 episode. Harold Perrineau, Cynthia Watros, and Rebecca Mader are among the other dearly departed who will guest-star in Lost’s sixth and final season.


Lost's Sayid (Naveen Andrews) may be in for a couple difficult talks — not one, but two of his former lovers are returning to the show. Both Shannon (Maggie Grace), his dead island girlfriend, and Nadia (Andrea Gabriel), his dead off-island wife, will return in the final season.

Production on several films initially kept Grace from reprising her role as Shannon, Boone's stepsister who was killed by Ana Lucia in Season 2. "We're really excited about having her back on the show," executive producer Carlton Cuse told Entertainment Weekly, "and we have a good story for her."

Nadia also was murdered — her life taken by one of Charles Widmore's assassins, who ran her over in a crosswalk as Sayid helplessly looked on.

Libby (Cynthia Watros), Michael (Harold Perrineau), Charlotte (Rebecca Mader) and Daniel Faraday (Jeremy Davies) are among the other departed characters we'll see again in the final season of Lost.

----------


## tammyy2j

We will see Ian Somerhalder's Boone again before Lost comes to an end

----------


## Perdita

Harold Perrineau has revealed that his Lost alter ego will return to the series to make a heartfelt apology.

His character Michael Dawson shot and killed both Ana Lucia and Libby towards the end of season two as he attempted to get his son back from The Others.

Speaking to TV Guide, Perrineau said of his return: "I did get to apologise. Every time I did it, it was really emotional. There was something really nice about it. It's not just apologising to her, but to Hurley as well."

He added of the story arc: "That's what he's been trying to do since he came back originally. That's what Michael has been doing since the Ana Lucia-Libby episode - trying to find some redemption."

Cynthia Watros has been confirmed as a season six returnee, but Michelle Rodriguez will not be reprising her role as Ana Lucia.

Lost continues tonight at 9pm on ABC in the US and Friday at 9pm on Sky1 in the UK.

----------


## Perdita

An upcoming episode of Lost will not feature any series regulars, Michael Emerson has confirmed.

Emerson - Benjamin Linus on the cult series - described episode 15 as "kooky" and "unprecedented" during an interview with E! Online.

"It's unusual - it's unprecedented. They're pushing the envelope with this one," he explained. "It's set in a time and a place that you will never have seen on a network series before, I would venture to say."

He added: "When was the last time you saw a network drama episode where none of the series regulars were in the episode? That's how kooky it is!"

Emerson also dispelled rumours that his alter ego will be killed off in coming episodes, saying that "Ben continues, as far as I'm concerned!"

Lost continues Tuesdays at 9pm on ABC in the US and Fridays at 9pm on Sky1 in the UK.



DS

----------


## Perdita

Damon Lindelof has teased that Lost's Ben Linus may kill again.

On the show, fans have recently seen Jacob's list of potential candidates to take over from him. Names on the list include Shepherd, Kwon and Ford, while Ben's name has been crossed off.

Speaking to E! Online, the show's executive producer said that Ben - played by Michael Emerson - will do anything to get on Jacob's list.

"That's the great thing about Benjamin Linus though - if he's not on the list, he'll find a way to get into the party! He will beg, borrow and steal - and possibly kill!

"He's like, 'Fine, I'm not on the list - but I know the entire kitchen staff'! If anyone could figure out a way, it would be him."

He added: "But honestly, it looks like a pretty crappy job. I mean, is that a list you really wanna be on?!"

Lost continues Tuesdays at 9pm on ABC in the US and Fridays at 9pm on Sky1 in the UK.




DS

----------


## tammyy2j

The deceased Lost cameo list just got a little longer. Michelle Rodriguez will reprise her role as Ana Lucia Cortez in the final season

----------


## Siobhan

Next episode Promo

----------


## Perdita

The series finale of Lost is titled 'The End', the show's executive producers have revealed.

The two-hour event, due to air Sunday, May 23 on ABC, is the last ever instalment of the show.

Lost's previous season finale titles include 'Exodus: Parts 1 and 2', 'Live Together, Die Alone', 'Through The Looking Glass' and 'There's No Place Like Home: Parts 1 and 2'.

Last year's season five ender, which saw Juliet detonate the hydrogen bomb, was called 'The Incident'.

Lost continues Tuesdays at 9pm on ABC in the US and Fridays at 9pm on Sky1 in the UK.

----------


## Perdita

Nestor Carbonell has revealed that he was "blown away" by the series finale of Lost.

The actor, who took centre stage during last night's Richard Alpert-heavy episode, told E! Online that he was left feeling fulfilled when he read the script.

"Without giving too much away, I can tell you that as soon as I read that script I was certainly wanting some resolution. And I think there will be some element of resolution for Richard," he explained.

"I can't say whether or not he has a chance at Isabella, but I just read the season finale and there has been some resolution for my character in a great way. The writers, yet again, just knocked it out of the park with the series finale."

He added: "You'll see it as the season progresses, what they've come up with is pretty mind-blowing. I'm definitely very fulfilled, not just about my character, but with the whole show in general.

"It's an incredible task and they blew me away with what they come up with."

Lost continues Tuesdays at 9pm on ABC in the US and Fridays at 9pm on Sky1 in the UK.

----------


## Perdita

The executive producers of Lost have issued several teasers for this week's episode.

Speaking on the show's official podcast, Damon Lindelof and Carlton Cuse said that the instalment, titled 'The Package', will focus on the characters of Sun and Jin.

"It's interesting that we can intimate that we are back into the modality of the season and we will be in a character-centric episode and we're gonna learn a bit more about Sun and Jin.

"I would think that the package is gonna somehow relate to these guys. We know that Jin got something taken away from him at customs, and then somehow he's gonna end up in a freezer."

Lost continues Tuesdays at 9pm on ABC in the US and Fridays at 9pm on Sky1 in the UK.

DS

----------


## Perdita

Ian Somerhalder has hinted that he will return for the finale of Lost.

The actor's character Boone died earlier in the show, but appeared again in the current season.

Somerhalder has now suggested on his Twitter page that Boone will also star in the show's final episode.

"LOST -the end of an era," he wrote. "last time tonight to ever be on camera for this incredible piece of story telling."

Somerhalder also posted a picture of Boone's name with the caption "Crazy" before adding: "What an amazing night...Playing music&singing under Hawaii moon with the entire LOST cast, never again to be together."

The series finale of Lost will air on Sunday, May 23 on ABC.

----------


## Perdita

The executive producers of Lost have promised viewers that the series finale will provide some resolution.

Damon Lindelof and Carlton Cuse told Wired that the show will attempt to explain how the two storylines fit together.

"The audience is saying, 'I hope they explain the relationship between these two stories' and that, to us, is the only answer we owe," Lindelof said. "Because at this point, the characters are not aware that there's any timeline other than the one they are in. But if they were to become aware of the parallel worlds, what might they do about it? That becomes a fundamental question."

The pair also suggested that the show will choose between science, represented by Jack (Matthew Fox) and faith, represented by Locke (Terry O'Quinn).

"The show can't have its cake and eat it too," Lindelof explained. "At the end of the day, if Locke and Jack were to sit down and say, 'Well, we were kind of both right', that would not be satisfying. It has to come down one way or another."

However, Cuse said: "There's still going to be plenty of room for debate when the show is over. We are going to take a stab at providing a conclusion, and one that we hope will be satisfying on a character level.

"The bigger questions, we realise, are not answerable. We feel that demystifying some of the things we do on Lost is like the magician showing you how the trick is done, and we don't want to do that."

He continued: "We don't know whether the resolution between the two timelines is going to make people say, 'Oh, that's cool' or, 'Oh, f**k those guys, they belly-flopped at the end'."

Meanwhile, Lindelof added: "This is our best version of the story of Lost, and it's the definitive one. The worst thing we could ever do is not end it, or go with some bulls**tty ending like a snowglobe or a cut to black. That was genius on The Sopranos but The Sopranos isn't a mystery show. For us, we owe our best version of a resolution here."

The finale of Lost will air on ABC on May 23.

----------


## Perdita

Call sheets for the series finale of Lost have reportedly been leaked.

Gawker reports that the documents were left in a Honolulu restaurant, although it is unclear whether or not they are genuine.

The sheets reveal several possible spoilers, mentioning that Jack (Matthew Fox) is in "Hell" and that he gets a nosebleed.

The documents appear to suggest that a number of male characters including Jack, Locke (Terry O'Quinn), Ben (Michael Emerson), Hurley (Jorge Garcia) and Desmond (Henry Ian Cusick) are rope-climbing in caverns and waterfalls. No female stars are mentioned on the sheets.

Gawker called a telephone number listed on the sheet and was told that producers make fake call sheets to avoid spoilers being released.

Meanwhile, a representative for ABC has reportedly confirmed that the document is genuine and "the property of ABC".

She refused to reveal whether or not the call sheet was real or a decoy, but said that it "contains elements of truth".

The finale of Lost is scheduled to air on ABC on May 23.

----------


## Perdita

Michael Emerson has claimed that Ben's storyline has already been "wrapped up" on Lost.

Speaking to the New York Post, the actor explained that he has enjoyed exploring a different side of the character in the flash-sideways.

"I know that he looks, talks and is a great deal like island-Ben, but the recipe is completely recalculated," he said. "He has many of the same qualities but they're in a different part of the spectrum of human traits. It was an exciting opportunity to create another character - like, what would Ben have been if he were more like us. Those qualities were fun to try and flesh out."

However, Emerson added that the show is "almost done" with Ben's flash-sideways story, saying: "Most of what we have with Ben from now on will be in the present island narrative. And in the coming weeks Ben ends up in a new and dangerous alliance that has a surprising outcome."

He continued: "You won't realise this until the series is done, but more than anyone else's flash-sideways, his [episode 'Dr Linus'] resolved Ben's character. You may not feel that way yet, but it brought us very close to wrapping up his arc. What I mean is, if you never saw Ben again in the series, you could look back after the finale and think, 'Oh, OK - I'm at peace with the way he wrapped up'."

Lost continues Tuesdays at 9/8c on ABC in the US and Fridays at 9pm on Sky1 in the UK.

----------


## Perdita

Ian Somerhalder has admitted that some fans might be disappointed with the ending of Lost.

However, Somerhalder, who will reprise his role as Boone in the episode, revealed that he understood the show's finale when he read the script.

"You know, you're never going to make everyone happy," he told Zap2It. "Lost is so complicated... I think a lot of people will be relieved at the way it ends, I think people will be irate at the way it ends. You can't win.

"But [executive producers] Damon Lindelof and Carlton Cuse have spent six years telling amazing, amazing stories on this show, so it's going to end the way that they want it to end, and they do love the fans."

Somerhalder also revealed that the finale "absolutely" made sense to him.

"What was really amazing was the interaction I had with some of the other actors on the show and how the characters' relationships ended up," he said. "Playing Boone in a different light was fun and really, really gratifying. I was really just grateful to be there and be a part of it.

"All of us were there and it was truly one of the most amazing experiences I've ever had, you know, watching my friends put an end to six years of phenomenal storytelling and growth. It was really, really neat."

The series finale of Lost will air on May 23 at 9pm on ABC in the US and on May 28 at 9pm on Sky1 in the UK.

----------


## Perdita

Fans of cult drama series 'Lost' are in for an early start next Monday as Sky1 has decided to broadcast the last ever episode of the show at five in the morning – the same time it goes out on US channel ABC on the American west coast.

The unexpected rescheduling of the two-and-a-half-hour finale called 'The End' comes in a bid to beat piracy and avoid illegal downloads of the show.

The episode, which was originally meant to be shown the following Friday at its regular 9pm slot, was moved to 5am on Monday to follow suit with other channels in Canada, Spain, Italy Portugal, Israel and Turkey, which are also set to simulcast the programme.

The eagerly-awaited episode will be repeated on Sky1 next Tuesday and Friday.

Sky1's director of programmes Stuart Murphy said: "We are proud of the fact that at Sky1 HD we have a long tradition of running all of our US shows as close as possible to their US transmission date. With something as hotly anticipated as the ‘Lost’ finale, it makes sense to show it at exactly the same time as millions across America will see it."

----------


## Perdita

The last ever episode of Lost has aired in countries around the world.

In the conclusion to a special two-and-a-half hour series finale, it was revealed that the characters of the show had all died.

In the flashsideways storyline, the castaways all remembered their previous island lives, one by one, before gathering for their own mass funeral service.

On the island, Jack finally killed Locke, then appointed Hurley as his successor before saving the island from destruction. A group of survivors - including Sawyer, Kate and Claire - managed to escape on a plane.

In the final scene, Jack collapsed in the jungle, dying from a stab wound, while at the funeral service, the characters all smiled as the room filled with a bright light.

The closing shot was of Jack's eye closing in the jungle.

----------


## Siobhan

WATCHED it at 5am this morning.. nice ending... (but not how dis scribed above)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I was just going to ask did anyone sit up and watch it.

----------


## Siobhan

> I was just going to ask did anyone sit up and watch it.


Well.. if last ever 24 is shown at 5am would you get up?

----------


## Perdita

Think she would  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

You'd better believe it, but after last nights episode I was covering my eyes watching it.  Jack had a terrrorist tied to a wooden beam to torture him.  He cut a hole in the guys stomach with pliers, then sprayed cleaning fluid into it. the guy was screaming in agony.  He then took a blow torch and stuck that in the hole.  Man it was gross.  Jack was looking for a simcard for a phone and realised that the terrorist had swallowed it.  So he cut it out of the guy.  You had to see this to believe it.

----------


## Perdita

:EEK!:   :Sick:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> 


Perdy you have no idea.  I have seen some gruesome torture scenes over the last 8 years and to be honest I've enjoyed many of them but last night was just gross.

----------


## Perdita

So glad I did not see that one then  :EEK!:

----------


## Siobhan

For those who have watched the final episode. what did you all think?? I was very happy with ending

----------


## moonstorm

> You'd better believe it, but after last nights episode I was covering my eyes watching it.  Jack had a terrrorist tied to a wooden beam to torture him.  He cut a hole in the guys stomach with pliers, then sprayed cleaning fluid into it. the guy was screaming in agony.  He then took a blow torch and stuck that in the hole.  Man it was gross.  Jack was looking for a simcard for a phone and realised that the terrorist had swallowed it.  So he cut it out of the guy.  You had to see this to believe it.


 :Sick:  :Sick:  So glad I don't watch 24, although my sister would not miss an episode.

----------


## Meh

Feel gutted that the best show ever has ended. As a purely one of episode it was brilliant, no doubt.

However, in the context of the series it was a cop out. Nothing really explained and all you gather is that the show was about the characters, not the island.

A little disappointed but it was a beautiful episode.

----------


## Siobhan

> Feel gutted that the best show ever has ended. As a purely one of episode it was brilliant, no doubt.
> 
> However, in the context of the series it was a cop out. Nothing really explained and all you gather is that the show was about the characters, not the island.
> 
> A little disappointed but it was a beautiful episode.


But the show was always about characters.... that was clear from Season's one and two.. with all the flash back etc.. Have to say.. it was a perfect end for Ben.. I felt really really happy about that

----------


## lizann

> For those who have watched the final episode. what did you all think?? I was very happy with ending


I am more confused that ever but I was sad at the end and had some tears no more Jack and Sawyer  :Sad:

----------


## Siobhan

*An Anonymous Lost Writer from Bad Robot sums up the Lost Finale Beautifully:*

First …

The Island:

It was real. Everything that happened on the island that we saw throughout the 6 seasons was real. Forget the final image of the plane crash, it was put in purposely to f*&k with people’s heads and show how far the show had come. They really crashed. They really survived. They really discovered Dharma and the Others. The Island keeps the balance of good and evil in the world. It always has and always will perform that role. And the Island will always need a “Protector”. Jacob wasn’t the first, Hurley won’t be the last. However, Jacob had to deal with a malevolent force (MIB) that his mother, nor Hurley had to deal with. He created the devil and had to find a way to kill him — even though the rules prevented him from actually doing so.

Thus began Jacob’s plan to bring candidates to the Island to do the one thing he couldn’t do. Kill the MIB. He had a huge list of candidates that spanned generations. Yet everytime he brought people there, the MIB corrupted them and caused them to kill one another. That was until Richard came along and helped Jacob understand that if he didn’t take a more active role, then his plan would never work.

Enter Dharma — which I’m not sure why John is having such a hard time grasping. Dharma, like the countless scores of people that were brought to the island before, were brought there by Jacob as part of his plan to kill the MIB. However, the MIB was aware of this plan and interferred by “corrupting” Ben. Making Ben believe he was doing the work of Jacob when in reality he was doing the work of the MIB. This carried over into all of Ben’s “off-island” activities. He was the leader. He spoke for Jacob as far as they were concerned. So the “Others” killed Dharma and later were actively trying to kill Jack, Kate, Sawyer, Hurley and all the candidates because that’s what the MIB wanted. And what he couldn’t do for himself.

Dharma was originally brought in to be good. But was turned bad by MIB’s corruption and eventually destroyed by his pawn Ben. Now, was Dharma only brought there to help Jack and the other Canditates on their overall quest to kill Smokey? Or did Jacob have another list of Canidates from the Dharma group that we were never aware of? That’s a question that is purposley not answered because whatever answer the writers came up with would be worse than the one you come up with for yourself. Still … Dharma’s purpose is not “pointless” or even vague. Hell, it’s pretty blantent.

Still, despite his grand plan, Jacob wanted to give his “candidates” (our Lostaways) the one thing he, nor his brother, were ever afforded: free will. Hence him bringing a host of “candidates” through the decades and letting them “choose” which one would actually do the job in the end. Maybe he knew Jack would be the one to kill Flocke and that Hurley would be the protector in the end. Maybe he didn’t. But that was always the key question of the show: Fate vs Free-will. Science vs Faith. Personally I think Jacob knew from the beginning what was going to happen and that everyone played a part over 6 seasons in helping Jack get to the point where he needed to be to kill Smokey and make Hurley the protector — I know that’s how a lot of the writers viewed it. But again, they won’t answer that (nor should they) because that ruins the fun.

In the end, Jack got to do what he always wanted to do from the very first episode of the show: Save his fellow Lostaways. He got Kate and Sawyer off the island and he gave Hurley the purpose in life he’d always been missing. And, in Sideways world (which we’ll get to next) he in fact saved everyone by helping them all move on …

Now…

Sideways World:

Sideways world is where it gets really cool in terms of theology and metaphysical discussion (for me at least — because I love history/religion theories and loved all the talks in the writer’s room about it). Basically what the show is proposing is that we’re all linked to certain people during our lives. Call them soulmates (though it’s not exactly the best word). But these people we’re linked to are with us duing “the most important moments of our lives” as Christian said. These are the people we move through the universe with from lifetime to lifetime. It’s loosely based in Hinduisim with large doses of western religion thrown into the mix.

The conceit that the writers created, basing it off these religious philosophies, was that as a group, the Lostaways subconsciously created this “sideways” world where they exist in purgatory until they are “awakened” and find one another. Once they all find one another, they can then move on and move forward. In essence, this is the show’s concept of the afterlife. According to the show, everyone creates their own “Sideways” purgatory with their “soulmates” throughout their lives and exist there until they all move on together. That’s a beautiful notion. Even if you aren’t religious or even spirtual, the idea that we live AND die together is deeply profound and moving.

It’s a really cool and spirtual concept that fits the whole tone and subtext the show has had from the beginning. These people were SUPPOSED to be together on that plane. They were supposed to live through these events — not JUST because of Jacob. But because that’s what the universe or God (depending on how religious you wish to get) wanted to happen. The show was always about science vs faith — and it ultimately came down on the side of faith. It answered THE core question of the series. The one question that has been at the root of every island mystery, every character backstory, every plot twist. That, by itself, is quite an accomplishment.

How much you want to extrapolate from that is up to you as the viewer. Think about season 1 when we first found the Hatch. Everyone thought that’s THE answer! Whatever is down there is the answer! Then, as we discovered it was just one station of many. One link in a very long chain that kept revealing more, and more of a larger mosiac.

But the writer’s took it even further this season by contrasting this Sideways “purgatory” with the Island itself. Remember when Michael appeared to Hurley, he said he was not allowed to leave the Island. Just like the MIB. He wasn’t allowed into this sideways world and thus, was not afforded the opportunity to move on. Why? Because he had proven himself to be unworthy with his actions on the Island. He failed the test. The others, passed. They made it into Sideways world when they died — some before Jack, some years later. In Hurley’s case, maybe centuries later. They exist in this sideways world until they are “awakened” and they can only move on TOGETHER because they are linked. They are destined to be together for eternity. That was their destiny.

They were NOT linked to Anna Lucia, Daniel, Roussou, Alex, Miles, Lupidis, (and all the rest who weren’t in the chuch — basically everyone who wasn’t in season 1). Yet those people exist in Sideways world. Why? Well again, here’s where they leave it up to you to decide. The way I like to think about it, is that those people who were left behind in Sideways world have to find their own soulmates before they can wake up. It’s possible that those links aren’t people from the island but from their other life (Anna’s parnter, the guy she shot —- Roussou’s husband, etc etc).

A lot of people have been talking about Ben and why he didn’t go into the Church. And if you think of Sideways world in this way, then it gives you the answer to that very question. Ben can’t move on yet because he hasn’t connected with the people he needs to. It’s going to be his job to awaken Roussou, Alex, Anna Lucia (maybe), Ethan, Goodspeed, his father and the rest. He has to attone for his sins more than he did by being Hurley’s number two. He has to do what Hurley and Desmond did for our Lostaways with his own people. He has to help them connect. And he can only move on when all the links in his chain are ready to. Same can be said for Faraday, Charlotte, Whidmore, Hawkins etc. It’s really a neat, and cool concept. At least to me.

But, from a more “behind the scenes” note: the reason Ben’s not in the church, and the reason no one is in the church but for Season 1 people is because they wrote the ending to the show after writing the pilot. And never changed it. The writers always said (and many didn’t believe them) that they knew their ending from the very first episode. I applaud them for that. It’s pretty fantastic. Originally Ben was supposed to have a 3 episode arc and be done. But he became a big part of the show. They could have easily changed their ending and put him in the church — but instead they problem solved it. Gave him a BRILLIANT moment with Locke outside the church … and then that was it. I loved that. For those that wonder — the original ending started the moment Jack walked into the church and touches the casket to Jack closing his eyes as the other plane flies away. That was always JJ’s ending. And they kept it.

For me the ending of this show means a lot. Not only because I worked on it, but because as a writer it inspired me in a way the medium had never done before. I’ve been inspired to write by great films. Maybe too many to count. And there have been amazing TV shows that I’ve loved (X-Files, 24, Sopranos, countless 1/2 hour shows). But none did what LOST did for me. None showed me that you could take huge risks (writing a show about faith for network TV) and stick to your creative guns and STILL please the audience. I learned a lot from the show as a writer. I learned even more from being around the incredible writers, producers, PAs, interns and everyone else who slaved on the show for 6 years.

In the end, for me, LOST was a touchstone show that dealt with faith, the afterlife, and all these big, spirtual questions that most shows don’t touch. And to me, they never once waivered from their core story — even with all the sci-fi elements they mixed in. To walk that long and daunting of a creative tightrope and survive is simply astounding.

----------

lizann (27-05-2010)

----------


## Meh

I just watched the final episode again.

Nothing beats the scene with Sawyer and Juliet. That was so well scripted and acted

----------


## Siobhan

> I just watched the final episode again.
> 
> Nothing beats the scene with Sawyer and Juliet. That was so well scripted and acted


Agreed

but my favourite is Ben and Hurley outside the church... brilliant and a very fitting end to Ben the best character in a TV show ever!!!

----------


## Perdita

More details have surfaced on the missing Lost scene that was cut from the show's final episode.

According to E! Online, the sequence - which will be made available on the sixth season boxset - will be entitled 'The New Man in Charge' and will follow "the unseen story of Hurley and Ben".

The DVD extra will reportedly run at just over 11 and a half minutes, and will reveal "what went down between Jacob's reign and the end of [...] Lost".

The scene will also be made available on the complete series boxset.

Michael Emerson - Benjamin Linus on the programme - previously said that the sequence will cover "a period in the show's mythology that's never been explored".

The Lost finale aired on ABC on May 23.

----------


## Abbie

I very much looking forward to that  :Big Grin:

----------


## Perdita

Lost co-creator Damon Lindelof has claimed that the show will eventually return in some form.

The Star Trek writer / producer dropped hints about a possible revival at Variety's Entertainment & Technology Summit.

"It's been two years [since the show ended] and we told the story we wanted to tell," Lindelof said.

However, he added: "I do feel like the world has not seen the end of Lost but I'm not going to have any involvement."

Lindelof insisted that he would be happy for a new production team to oversee a Lost continuation.

"It would be hypocritical for me to say I'm going to [reboot] Star Trek but I don't want anyone to touch Lost," he said.

The final episode of Lost aired on ABC in May 2010. Exec producer Lindelof was also the show's chief writer, contributing 45 episodes.

----------

